
 On Privacy - wglb
http://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/201x/2012/04/08/Mobile-Privacy
======
jen_h
My big burning question, the thing that keeps me up at night:

How do the heck do we get users to read and care about these things?

Can we put virtual cotton candy in the middle? And if we do, won't we be the
only honest developers doing so while the snake-oil salesmen put the candy in
the preface?

IME, Android users care about privacy more than other smartphone users--but
that still doesn't keep them from downloading invasive data-mining apps that
don't allow them to control/delete their information, malware they side-load,
etc.

How do we get people to care about protecting their own privacy?

------
bigiain
The first comment "What's the penalty for publishing an inaccurate privacy
policy? Who enforces it?", is a very interesting question…

